# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Sources, Questions about Steroids, READ THIS FIRST

## ptbyjason

Ok, there seems to be some redundancy among some of the new members lately and I want to make sure everyone understands how everything works around here. I am not picking on anyone, this is something that has always been a problem, but I am finally getting around to telling people what to do when coming to AR.

*1. So starting things off, you need a source or think you have a source, right?*

Do the following: If you think you have a source, PM a moderator and ask them if the source is legit. Moderator names can be found in the Forum Leaders section. PM (Private Message)  them and if you look on the Main Page you will see >>>Private Messages<<< near the top of the page. If it is blinking, it means you have new private messages. Go ahead and read them, the only person that blinking bar is going to annoy is you, so read it whenever you get the chance.

If you need a source, you can PM (translation above) them as well, but in all honesty, you probably won't get a response. They don't even know you, why would they give you the name of a source?

Also, I don't know sources, so please don't contact me regarding this. I get daily request from people I have known a long time and I tell them the same thing. I do not keep up with sources. 

*2. I'm a source and I want to come to the board and be a legit supplier, how do I do it?*

Do the following: Don't bother registering, go find another board. Eventually you are going to try to spam members to solicit business and then I will ban you.

*3. Someone just contacted me, are they a legit source?*

Answer: Legit sources do not contact people trying to get business. They keep the fact that they sell secret in order to prevent people from knowing that it is them. Why would a legitimate source randomly contact people who could be a NARC and get themself busted? No one would take that chance.

*4. I'm not sure what cycle to do, can you help me?*

Do the following: Please research just a little bit. Read the Educational Threads, it will keep you busy for hours and you will learn a lot. Gather some info, come back and ask if a particular cycle is good for you. Give us details of the cycle, and why you think it is good. We are here to help you, but we really don't want to have to write a cycle up for every member here. If we did that it would take forever. 


Ok everyone I am tired of typing, everyone that has been here for a while, add your own and I will throw it up into the original post so that it doesn't get lost (with credit to you of course).

----------


## ptbyjason

Don't worry Diesel, I didn't even read that post (sorry). It was just general things that new people need to know. This was not addressed to anyone in particular. I have just noticed a growing trend of people asking about sources, and I want to make sure everyone knows how to go about doing things.

----------


## Billy Boy

Bump anything about sources should be kept out of the public eye if you want a price check or to find out if someone is legit do as Jason says PM a mod

----------


## iron4life79

my very 1st post on elite as a newbie was about looking for a source, yep the very 1st one.........got flamed until my ass literally hurt.
all you newer bros........do yourselves a favor and hang out a while, things will come your way on the asking end. if you think you already have a source, but arent sure as to legitamacy, then pm a mod asap.
i learned from this, and if you make the same mistakes i did, your asses will hurt too, as this board dosent take too kindly to putting this kind of info up in public.
this is a great board, with great mods and members. trust me, in time they will take care of you.
btw- i know the rules now, and wont be makin any of those mistakes here........... :Big Grin:  

peace bb79

----------


## dane26

back to the top of the page.....wwwwwhhhhheeeeeee!!!!!

----------


## G Child

> _Originally posted by dane26_ 
> *back to the top of the page.....wwwwwhhhhheeeeeee!!!!!*

----------


## ptbyjason

> _Originally posted by barbells79_ 
> *my very 1st post on elite as a newbie was about looking for a source, yep the very 1st one.........got flamed until my ass literally hurt.
> all you newer bros........do yourselves a favor and hang out a while, things will come your way on the asking end. if you think you already have a source, but arent sure as to legitamacy, then pm a mod asap.
> i learned from this, and if you make the same mistakes i did, your asses will hurt too, as this board dosent take too kindly to putting this kind of info up in public.
> this is a great board, with great mods and members. trust me, in time they will take care of you.
> btw- i know the rules now, and wont be makin any of those mistakes here........... 
> 
> peace bb79*



And see what happens to people who learn from their mistakes? This guy is a Vet now. He knows his stuff.

Hang around guys, good things come to those who wait.

----------


## iron4life79

ptbyjason,
thank you bro, this was the only way to get the message across for me, was to relate an experience of my own. and while its somewhat embarrassing to admit things like this,if it helps someone down the road, then im all for it.
im tellin all the newer bros out there, this is a great board, and if you have a little patience, things will work out here.

peace bb79

----------


## Triple Plates

This is a well needed post Jason. Ive noticed these type of source posts have been made much more frequent lately... Lets just hope new members read it!

----------


## G Child

Hope they read it... yeah! I have a funny feeling you're still going to be getting them!

----------


## Mr Spot Me

Good post Jason  :Smilie: 

Also, you might want to consider keeping source questions to email only, as PM's are very insecure.

SM

----------


## Mallet

Excellent post ptby!

UP WE GO!

----------


## planetx

Great post. Great insight to an increasingly challenging job to sort out who is who..... and tracking good lookin', fake gear from point of origin/distribution and tracing to source to source. (unknowingly in their possession for some)

Recently, I have seen several top sources/pros thrown into a tailspin on stellar duplicates of Schering Testaviron, primo, and Ferring GB Virormone. Best fakes seen/produced ever, IMO. 

Here is my two cents from what I observe/conclude:

Legit sources or sources with an established retail base with proven track records do not spam or solicit business. More often than not, some sources even have to notify MODS to hold off on reffing new 'biz as demand is too high for current "base" inventory levels. Sources do not want "duds"as customers, (understandably) Hence, MODS have the ability to screen potential, reliable, repeat customers for the legit sources. I certainly do not want to send any bro a "dud". Sources, therefore have great respect for MODS (most  :Smilie:  ) as our input is key to growing their business more often than not. No source wants his addy in someone's hands who never orders or is careless. A potential leak of info?? 

Often, MODS then encourage feedback from customers and their successful/unsuccesful transactions so a "file" can be kept current on the source. 

Many sources only accept new biz from MOD referrals only. We must all protect each other. Always protect your source!! Never mention his/her addy to anyone without his/her consent. 

Finally, MODS know who is who. IOW, new start up sources can have/establish 20 different email addys and 19 are his/her referrals. Not good!!! How would you know if you were a victim to this? Ask!!!

If a MOD or board personnel has not recognized the addy of a source, we will find the information through other distribution/information channels such as other boards, etc..You will get an answer. Not only a Y or an N, but usually some type feedback to boot on recent transactions, history, patterns, legitimacy, etc.. 

Never hurts to ask a MOD. Advice is always free!! Do not lose your hard earned cash!! 

And in summary, never source check in the public forums!! And better yet, NEVER cry foul or SCAMMER until situation is also investigated by MODS. You would be very surprised how much a little "third party pressure" can have on speeding up a potential failed or a once lost order "now found" can have on expediting a delivery!!!

Regards to AR

----------


## utah pump

I spent hours reading and researching the information on the board before I ever started a post. First of all this educated me on the information I needed and wanted to know, second I learned enough to no ask the questions we keep seeing over and over. The research will allow you to know the right things to ask. There is alot of information on the board so use the search function, I bet it will have the information you are looking for.

Peace

----------


## Lil D

Good info for a newbie like me.

Lil D  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## jagy2k

hi can I mixs depo test... with deca -dura... y/n? thanks you

----------


## G Child

> _Originally posted by jagy2k_ 
> *hi can I mixs depo test... with deca-dura... y/n? thanks you*


Yes you can.

----------


## jagy2k

thank you for help if one of each okay

----------


## Sicilian30

Ahhh glad someone said it.. 
Thank you Jay for saying what I wanted to say, but scared I would get banned for it.. LOL

----------


## jagy2k

> _Originally posted by jagy2k_ 
> *thank you for help if one of each okay*


hey if you have a doc... what st.....would you ask him for

----------


## Praga

:Strong Smiley: 
whats up ptbyjason. my first cycle for 6 weeks alternating
a susta250 and deca dur on a sat and 2depotrone on a 
tuesday. thats 3 susta250,3 deca dur and 10 depo in total
i am trying to remove body fat on my next cycle so i am caught up in two choices a.)deca and winstrol stack or b.)deca-dur and hydroxycut for 6 weeks. i seem to believe the second one would
be far superior than the first however i need an assurance because in sa its a shitload of bucks. thanks

----------


## B-A-M-F

Thanks for the pasts above., they help us newbies out

----------


## Gas Man

Well I've finallly joined in hopes to actually find a good source and now see this post and I can't even ask out in public. I guess that after I post some picts and a couple of threads then I'll get the hook up!! but I'm glad to finally be a member!!!

----------


## PTbyJason

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Yeah you are going to get hooked up soon with a post like that. Well it will be a hookup from a scammer. 

Be careful how you phrase things Gas Man. Welcome to AR

----------


## Gas Man

Thanks PTbyJason I'll be careful! and hopefully I'll find a great way to gain pounds with all the information in this place. I've been reading this message board for about a month now and I've only made a small dent! Scammers BEWARE!! I'm on the lookout!!! :Bang:

----------


## jagy2k

I would like thanks every body for there help . I learn alot reading the replys . of taking time to help each other

----------


## KunipshunFit

Good post, BUMP TO THE TOP

----------


## theron

thanks for the info.

----------


## Pheedno

Needs to know!

----------


## lliam1

Great forum!!! I'm just getting back into the swing and I train at home, so this is just what I needed.

Summer is coming, so its time to get to work.

Stay strong!

----------


## lustydog

Great post...best board around. Here's to keepin my eyes and ears open. Once again guys...thanks for the chance to join such a "quality" board!! Many ups!!

lustydog

----------


## packwolf

Thanks for the post. You are really on top of things. This is my first day as a member of these fantastic boards. I have been burned once over the net (pharmagroup.com) It is not a good feeling to loose your hard earned cash and the disapointment of looking forward to a "HUGE" step in your life only to get burned.

Your topic has helped me to not only hopefully find a legit source for oral cycles but also how to identify a scammer if he/she should come onto me.

Infact, this is how I found this board..

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/source-checking.asp



I have nothing to do with these boards. I am just a newbie that has been doing research and attempting to take the necessary steps to get pumped up.

I hope these informative sites can help someone.

packwolf

----------


## bodybuilderson

well, today i learned my lesson, i posted looking for a source too, im real sorry pt, but hopefully i cna turn into a success story on how i became a vet like that other guy you mentioned. damn i got flamed lol

----------


## Peterjay

ok Im a newbie, 2nd day checking 0ut the site.Im amazed at the abundance of information on the site.Im glad Ive taken the time to do some reading  :Smilie: 
After reading thru this message board I have a better understanding of the do's and dont's.Its nice to find a place for new guys like me.allot to take in though  :Smilie:  and learn.Im 5'9" 150lb's 30W 29 years old. I will begin working out for first time ever,yeah thats pretty sad  :Frown:  so I realize I have a long road ahead of me. Im hoping Hoping to make some cool friends and learn allot more and so I welcome your advise and tips.The whole cycle thing confuses me, but hell Im a bit slow anyway lol .Nonetheless you guys are providing allot of very helpfull information and so I hope to benefit from your experience and wisdom  :Smilie: 
best regards PeterJay

----------


## Drakko

Hello board,
After reading all the great information on this site, I've decided to join. I've been lifting (on and off) for about 6yrs, and have done the natural approach (supplements) without much success. I have some definition but I lack the size. I'm tired of being the nomal everyday Joe. Hopefully, with all the great advice that is avaliable on this site and the help of my peers, I can finally break out of my shell. Thank you all for such a great community. :Clapping Hands: 
You'll be hearing from me pretty soon (asking questions).

----------


## fletchman1

great info!!!!

----------


## solid90062

there should be a pop up in bold letters for people registering for the first time to help avoid this.

----------


## PTbyJason

> _Originally posted by solid90062_ 
> *there should be a pop up in bold letters for people registering for the first time to help avoid this.*


When people first register they recieve a link to this in a PM. If they have popups enabled, a popup does occur stating that they have a PM from me and the pm links to this thread as well as the Educational Forum threads.  :Smilie:

----------


## Titi

My family is probably wondering where I've been for the past few hours, I cant stop reading...Love all the information, thanks

Titi 
New Here

----------


## Billmister

in my opinion best thing to do if you have a source... SHUT THE FU#$$ UP ABOUT IT. DON'T TELL ANYONE AND THERE WILL BE NO PROBLEM. There will be no snitches, and feds comming to you house... thanks

----------


## STACKEDMATT

I just joined the board and i am amazed how organized everything is..I hope to learn as well as give plenty of knowledge to other members on the board..

----------


## Pete235

Welcome to AR Matt!!

----------


## VaDeR_1138

Wow what a great forum. I have learned more in three days than the past three weeks of my own research. Congradulations to you for your vast knowlegde and the success it has brought you. You gentlemen are truly masters of your craft and I am very grateful a place like this exists for the novices like myself and for experts as well. Well done, you should all be proud of yourselves for your commitment to helpful honest service to your fellow man. Outstanding! I look forward to learning more and more from all of you everyday and hopefully make a friend or two along the way which I'm sure won't be difficult with such a friendly community. I am amazed at your dedication. Thanks to all of you who responded to my very first post (too fat to get the chicks,please help!) for your insight and advise in the issues I shared with you. Your responses were both honest and forthright. Thanks especialy to Pete a truly awesome individual. Sorry for going on and on. I will close saying that a am very grateful for this community of friends. Thank you. VaDeR_1138

----------


## DannyNYC

Anyone tell me exactly what Asthalin-4 (Salbutamol Sulphate tablets 4MG) are? I have no idea. Cant find the proper info anywhere.

----------


## dshell5150

Hope I didn't infuriate anyone by the early questions I had,now I have some time to read and really like what I am reading. I believe this is one of the best sites I've been on to date. Sorry again if I asked the wrong question,just got excited with all the info posted here. Great work Jason ,keep it coming.

----------


## Jimmy_Bravo

I guess as newbies, we are just so pumped to get started, that we forget the nature of the product we want to buy. This is a sensitive subject.

----------


## Lethalius

Excellent post Jason - I agree this is a must read for newbies. This site is already becoming a favorite of mine after just a few days.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Trent27

I think most people, especially new people only ask questions because there is a abundance of answers. I have seen up to 12 different answers to the same question. That can be very confusing to most people. If your like most, you want to get at least some correct answers. So I really dont think people ask questions because they dont read the threads or do their own research they do it for clarification on certain subjects. I like the website and I have learned a few things but I mainly took in knowledge from doing my own research online and books.
Most of the people do know what they are talking about and I think thats awesome. Its a good website, no doubt.

----------


## Tarquinius13

:Cool:  

I just signed up for this site and I'm glad I just read these helpful tips!!! Hopefully I won't get burned now!!

----------


## Tarquinius13

I feel like I can learn everything here! But I'm going to gain all this knowledge and still be unable to get my hands on anything! 

But I guess that just means I have to work harder!!!!

----------


## timk

i'm brand new here....wot's a source?!

----------


## Willys

Thanks to planetx and all the rest! I'm a newbie and it's hard but I can see patience is the key! Keep on keepn' on !
Willy

----------


## Mike62200

i dn't know about the rest of you new guys but I knew before I signed up not to come on here asking for sources. do you really think a legit source is gonna contact someone he doesn't know from adam and hook them up? a little common sense goes a long way fellas

----------


## Beesman

I am an idiot.  :Stick Out Tongue:  I have been a whole year out of the US, in Spain, Costa Rica and Peru and didn´t take advantage. Now I am headed back to California feeling stupid but having done a lot of research, I am at least ready to start with a strong first cycle. This board looks great too, I am looking forward to spending hours of reading and printing.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## jiminor

So,if you PM the mods about the legitimacy of a source and none of them PM you back,are you to assume that the source is not legit?

----------


## D_BEAR

o kay great info 
ive been watchin the board for 8 months
then 3 months ago i joined now i can post threads and ask questions
but the last 4 mods ive asked have not answered me back
and gotten very few like 9 pm's
and it was suggestions to stuff i asked questions about so any mod readin please email me or pm me about how to go about checkin a sources credability ?

----------


## Chase

I need someone to help me with my 16 week cycle. I don't know much about what i am doing. My dealier whom was helping me with my cycle was in a car acident and was hurt pretty bad and will be out for awhile so I am out of luck. The first 10 weeks is bulking and the last 6 weeks is cutting. The things that I have purchased are for bulking Sustanon 250, equisopise, d-bol, and armidex. For cutting I have winny, trend, and clenbuteral. I don't want to scew up so could I get some help on what I should do. I'm supost to start this weekend. I would really appreciate any help. And sorry for any spelling errors.

Chase

----------


## JIV 35

Thanks for the info. glad i got it before i made an ass out of myself.

----------


## Juice89

I joined this site less than a week ago but have been reading this board and posts non stop for the past 4 months. I found a source a few weeks ago and decided to join this site so I could ask the only guys I know I can trust with such an important question, as can i trust this source, I just found. So before I got my ass flamed and posted it publicly, I read posts like this one telling me how to go about asking if a source is legit by PM'ing a Mod or Vet. Every new comer can learn a lesson well taken by reading Barbells79 thread about his first post.

----------


## mammoth

Ok, so I followed the advice about PM'ing a mod in order to find out if a source is legit. NO RESPONSE! It would be common courtesy to at least reply to let me know that you guys actually respond to PM's. It's hard enough finding sources already! Other than that! This board rocks!

----------


## quadster

i will have to agree with panetx theres fke virs out there u would never know the differance if u looked but i do know the route the real ones come and being honest 90% are fake but theres some real ones about jst be carfull. i have seen a fake next to a real onetday nd thee identical only a test would tell the differance but theres still real jst be carfull or get another prop. only top knoch guys know the real ones

----------


## ITABOMBA

type doesn't have anything there to be here in the brasil they appear many salespersons but a lot of your products they are false for that I am wanting that somebody here me of a touch of who to buy.I know that you don't like to speak but I need a lot besides everything I am on the other side of the world and I give my word that I won't dirty with you if somebody please knows who sells me orders a private e-mail I need a lot!!. thank you!!!

----------


## KAROKEKID2

READ THROUGH THE NEWBIE BOARD,,,,NEWIE MYSELF, JUST JOINED SAVED MYSELF ALOT OF FLAMMING FROM THE BACK SIDE THANK'S KK2

----------


## Rampage Jackson

Love the board...have read for awhile, but got a wild hair in my ass to join I guess  :Smilie:

----------


## Yeti

in an unrelated note i hope rampage stomps randlemann

----------


## peace_frog

> _Originally posted by ptbyjason_ 
> *Ok, there seems to be some redundancy among some of the new members lately and I want to make sure everyone understands how everything works around here. I am not picking on anyone, this is something that has always been a problem, but I am finally getting around to telling people what to do when coming to AR.
> 
> 1. So starting things off, you need a source or think you have a source, right?
> 
> Do the following: If you think you have a source, PM a moderator and ask them if the source is legit. Moderator names can be found in the Forum Leaders section. PM (Private Message)  them and if you look on the Main Page you will see >>>Private Messages<<< near the top of the page. If it is blinking, it means you have new private messages. Go ahead and read them, the only person that blinking bar is going to annoy is you, so read it whenever you get the chance.
> 
> If you need a source, you can PM (translation above) them as well, but in all honesty, you probably won't get a response. They don't even know you, why would they give you the name of a source?
> 
> ...


Just as a reminder of a sticky post that all newbies should be reading.

1. So starting things off, you need a source or think you have a source, right?

Do the following: If you think you have a source, PM a moderator and ask them if the source is legit. Moderator names can be found in the Forum Leaders section. PM (Private Message) them and if you look on the Main Page you will see >>>Private Messages<<< near the top of the page. If it is blinking, it means you have new private messages. Go ahead and read them, the only person that blinking bar is going to annoy is you, so read it whenever you get the chance.

If you need a source, you can PM (translation above) them as well, but in all honesty, you probably won't get a response. They don't even know you, why would they give you the name of a source?

Did I just read that is say you CAN PM for a source related question? I sure did. I think this post is great, no one should be harrassed for a source. But also , newbies should not be condemned for asking a question in private. Its written right there in a sticky post in black and white. I think it is somewhat responsible for them to ask in a pm( providing its not harrassing) and not just come on to the board being ignorant clogging things up. Ive been one of the people who did this somewhat recently when I lost my source and Im still screwed. IVe been a board member for a while, under a few different IDs. And I have to tell ya, I feel foolish. Ive been very responsible, reading a lot and using the search button for everything. So I never had the need to post much. So why do I feel foolish....well now im in a jam and summer is just about here. And I have no way to obtain some help because no one knows me. I can accept that, but I also realize now that by answering all of your own questions and not having to post, you dont get known by anyone. By posting questions( that really can be answered by the search button. In fact all most all questions have been answered. But if no one re-asks them, then the forum is pretty much dead. Im sure you all must realize that 98% of all new questions are not "new" at all, just rehashed) you get yourself known, and hopefully "trusted" a little, and have a better chance for some good advice and a helpful point in the right direction. I guess my advice for newbies is to get known. Post a lot, ask questions. If someone else who is also new asks questions and you have some time, go use the search button yourself and maybe you, a newbie, can answer someone elses question. Its really about all you can do. But dont be afraid to PM a mod, senior member, members, whoever when you have questions. You're being responsible and the worst that happens is no answer. I would also suggest that if you dont get an answer, DONT ASSUME THAT THEY DIDNT GET IT!! If you dont get a responce, take it at face vallue. Assume that they got it, and didnt answer for a reason. Ive asked things in PMs before and got no responce. I didnt PM the question again or PM to ask if they got it. You should follow my lead on that one. Mod, members and S-members get lots of the same questions all the time. Maybe they just get sick of responding, or maybe they just get so many they dont have time. You need to RESPECT THAT. It doesnt mean they hate you, or think you're an asshole for asking, or that they are being rude. Dont go burning your bridges right out of the gate. They are all here to help you. You'd love it if at the very least you got a quick pm back saying "sorry, cant help". But think about this. If you got 20, 50, 100 pms a day, every day, is it realistic to think they all can just send ya a quickie responce. I personally dont think its feasable. In short...pay your dues, participate, be respectful, be helpful, be patient....and maybe in time you might build up a relationship or two that will help you (maybe even with a source). Just use your head. 

~Peace~ô¿ô~
 :Welcome:

----------


## FinaZurp

I just wanted to bump this thread. I have been hanging around AR for about 3 months trying to soak in all the info and this is the very first post that I make. I had my gear and thought I was ready, but I was in for a rude awakening. I'm glad I waited and I'm still choosing to do so until I feel perfectly comfortable with all the info I've learned. I swear every time I visit the page I have pull myself away from the comp, just to get some sleep. I want to say thanks to all of guys guys for offerng support to newbies such as myself.

----------


## Pjunior46

How can you tell if you have real parabolan ? Why are things to 
look for on the bottle to detect the real thing?

----------


## aanold

Post a pic on the steroid pics section and ask for peoples opinions. Do a search for it too. You'll be able to find pics bros have already posted.

----------


## RS Mintz

sounds good, thanks, Jason. glad to be here on board @ AR.

----------


## peter 20

:Strong Smiley:  hi, im a military fitness instructor and im about to start on the weights and steroids , which is decca and sus, ive been told that this will put weight on me and help me rip up, can anyone give me any advice on what to use, as i do want to do cardio vascular training. thanx

----------


## FinaZurp

Hey peter as far as these questions you might want to move them to another thread in this section, as well as training. As far as cutting, the main thing that will do cutting for you is a clean diet. If you are looking for a harder leaner look then i would go for contest prep gear like WINNY/TEST PROP/FINA being that they dont bloat and retain water. With a clean diet that would definetley lean you out and add on some quality mass. Good luck bro hope i was helpful.

----------


## zero

i am having good fun and learning alot from this site so any new people like my self should find all the info from the more xp people on this site as i get answer,s to all i need to no and it has been helping my work out,s as i don,t have any experianced lifter,s to ask at my gym they are all just there for cardio and fitnes thanks guy,s

----------


## zero

i hav been reading this site for a while now and find it very good but could do with some tips an getting the best use out of it as i have never used any thing like this befor but it has load,s of info for any thing you need to no good site at least i think so guy and girls  :Devil:   :Devil:

----------


## tdzzii72

Good point billmister!

----------


## chris1tr69

Great forum really helps newbies trying to learn the game

----------


## WANNA B FREAKY

Can Any One Tell Me How 2 Use Hgh. I Dont Know How 2 Mix It And I Dont Know If It Is Intramuscular. I Have100 Iu,s And Im Lost. Can Any On Pleas Help Me

----------


## WANNA B FREAKY

IF ANY ON CAN HELP ME OUT EMAIL ME AT [email protected]

----------


## eddieg58

say peeps..ive been checking this site out for about 6 months now...i can't remember when i actually reg...i just wanted to tell everyone that i have not had to post a thread or even ask a basic question.This site is the bomb and i can stay on it for hours if i could.I have been lifting for years.As far as anabolics go I've learned everything here.I just wanted to thank everybody for their time and effort for their input.i have only asked one question about a certain brand and nobody has replied..if its because i havent introduced myself..im sorry...AR thakyou for this site!!

----------


## alchymist

A good source could be quoted as an urban legend
Its like a pigment of your imagination

----------


## kingquad51

I wish i would of been able to read that before my post, would have saved alot of imbarisment. But glad to see im not the only new guy screwing up

----------


## mullet

I JUST GOT A BOTTLE OF TORNEL SUPERTEST AND HAVE 12cc OF TEST 400 DENKALL CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF THAT IS A GOOD STACK

----------


## Latin

lol i posted one two days ago asking for a source ....within 10 minuts i got flamed so badly by some guys so i removed my post fast.
Well im a noob but tnx to this site and u guys i'll be a Veteran soon!  :Wink:

----------


## Harvey Balboner

nice post, something i would like to add is this.

if you find a web site a .com selling steriods , 99.9% of the time the site is usually a scam, or if it is legit (slim chance) they probably have been flagged by customs. So your package would never make it through.

think about it, not like you can call the police and complain, they didn't give me my steriods.

----------


## decadbal

my ? is, ive PMed two diff mods about source ?s and never got a reply, so im wondering how come, bc i followed the protocol, and still no response, i dont really care to much bc i have a source, but isnt everyone always lookin for acheaper better one?

----------


## DARKSEID

[QUOTE=decadbal]my ? is, ive PMed two diff mods about source ?s and never got a reply, so im wondering how come, bc i followed the protocol, and still no response, i dont really care to much bc i have a source, but isnt everyone always lookin for acheaper better one?[/QUOTEP


PMing a mod is a waste

----------


## DARKSEID

> my ? is, ive PMed two diff mods about source ?s and never got a reply, so im wondering how come, bc i followed the protocol, and still no response, i dont really care to much bc i have a source, but isnt everyone always lookin for acheaper better one?


You'll never get a response

----------


## eurosteroidman

4 post, 3 soliciting on the forum. Your gone


-Pheedno

----------


## Dude-Man

no soliciting. you've been warned before.

----------


## DF2003

**** this guy was doing it again?

----------


## showtimebro

good post phboy hopefully everyone reads it

----------


## fitnessNY

Great post. By doing a search you can usually find the answer to your question. I found tons of info by searching.

----------


## PuddleMonkey

I'm a n00b, been reading the board for a few months gathering information, but nonetheless still a n00b.

----------


## Cianferra

I've been training, on and off, for 20 year (I'm 44). I've never wanted to big huge that's why I've never used steroids (5'9'', 180 lbs, 11% bodyfat). In Venezuela (The country where I live) only Deca -Durabolin and proviron depot are available. Since I know that it's hard to gain mass in my age, I'd like try. Someone said to me that I should inject 400 mg of deca the 1ª week and 200 mg/w for 7 week. Wtih that I should expect 6 lb of lean body masss without any side efect ¿Is that true? ¿Any other recomendation? I appreciate your response

----------


## ducati996

Wow so much good info, keep it coming guys.

----------


## PERFEXON

peterjay, that is a discusting picture bro. please spare us.

----------


## PERFEXON

don't bother with any site that only accepts bank transfers and western union. ther are plenty of sites that are legit with good prices. these are the sites that accept credit cards and are PAYPAL verified.

----------


## Joe67

Anyone ever hear of synthratrex? Can someone tell me what it is?

----------


## stephen walters

This stuff is awesome! The guys I train with at the gym told me it hits harder than anabolics, (yea right!) but after using it for 3 weeks I have seen enormous changes. 
To answer your question it consists of: some sort of **** kicking pharmaceutical-grade creatine monohydrate
Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate
ginkgo biloba and niacin
glucosol
ribose

----------


## H_NICOLE

Hi! I Have A Few ? About Reforvit B. My Boyfriend Use To Take Steriods (deca ) Before I Knew Him... Now He Wants To Start Taking Them Again To "get Big". I Don't Approve, Because I Have Heard About 'roid Rage ' And I Don't Want Him To Get Like Crazy Or Anything. He Told Me That Reforvit Isn't Even Like A Steriod And He Won't Rage. Is This True?

----------


## Dude-Man

> Hi! I Have A Few ? About Reforvit B. My Boyfriend Use To Take Steriods (deca) Before I Knew Him... Now He Wants To Start Taking Them Again To "get Big". I Don't Approve, Because I Have Heard About 'roid Rage' And I Don't Want Him To Get Like Crazy Or Anything. He Told Me That Reforvit Isn't Even Like A Steriod And He Won't Rage. Is This True?


nicole, revorvit is a steroid . It's also known as dianabol . However, your concern of "roid rage " is greatly overblown. I know many people that use steriods and never experience any kind of uncontrollable rage. It's generally accepted that "roid rage" is just an excuse that aggressive people use to pass the blame from themselves to steroids .

----------


## Steroids101

> Hi! I Have A Few ? About Reforvit B. My Boyfriend Use To Take Steriods (deca) Before I Knew Him... Now He Wants To Start Taking Them Again To "get Big". I Don't Approve, Because I Have Heard About 'roid Rage' And I Don't Want Him To Get Like Crazy Or Anything. He Told Me That Reforvit Isn't Even Like A Steriod And He Won't Rage. Is This True?


If he takes a Deca only cycle you probably won't have any use for him as a BOYfreind anymore LOL.

----------


## GREENMACHINE

here we are again

----------


## rev911apollyon

I totally understand and respect why members don't want to give out sources, because steroids aren't legal, and people don't want to get in trouble. But man I've been looking for such a long ass time just to get some dianabol , its frustrating. If anyone could point me in the right direction that would help out a great deal I appreciate it.

"...He says, 'yeah?', he says, 'I'll beat the **** out of you'. He said it. So I grabbed him by the neck. I said, 'Listen. Never say this agian in your life.'...."
-Franco Columbo

----------


## juice68

someone i know took steriods . it was a little blue pill. he wont tell me what kind it was. i would be thanfulif anyone might know what kind it was or the name . he got HUGE in 2 weeks from it please if you know the name please tell me

----------


## Knightrider

regarding...."Do the following: If you think you have a source, PM a moderator and ask them if the source is legit."



obviously this is meant only for someone that is on this board as a source, correct?

----------


## Hometown Hero

Knowledge is power, the more you know, the more defenses you have. Quick lession in source finding..... go out and try to get somebody that doesn't know you to sell you even a dime bag. Probably wont work, and if it does your weed man will be in jail shortly, maybe you'll even be cell mates. Buying drugs is buying drugs, same rules apply here as on the street. The moment you dont look at it that way you just might find yourself in a world of hurt. Do you really want a source that just sells wide open? Even if he does send you your ****, eventually he will get cought, and when he does his mailing list will be seized. Try convincing the cops steroids arent a drug, that they shouldn't take it that seriously, welcome to that world of hurt I was telling you about.

----------


## StayJuicen34

Was looking for some gear, Cyctahohs 250 the RUSSAIN SH*t if anyone could get here hands on it I would really apprectaite it, cuz right know I'm taking the Oragonen Karachi Sutanon 250 and stacking it with Anadrol and Test enthate, but for some reson only seeing about the same results that I was seeing while on the Cyctahohs, I'm thinking it's the Sus cuz I've been told that it's really weak. NEED SOME HELP, THANKS BRO's

----------


## StayJuicen34

NEED SOME HELP ON GETTING SUSTANON 250 CYCTAHOHS. HELP ME OUT BRO's

----------


## kevinf69

You may get "lucky" and find someone to tell you a name of a legit source, but in all reality, read the above posts ... what everyone is saying is all true! Hang out, make a few friends and go from there.  :Smilie: 

Excellent original post btw!

----------


## Monkeytown

I just joined this forum and was asking for a source check on a .com. I got the answers I needed to hear pretty quickly, .com's are scammers. Also, got pointed to this original post to help with finding a legit source.

Just wanna thank the guys for helping a newbie without flaming me in the process!!

MonkeyT  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Pavelnomad

is any body openmindet here??
Poland is very coraptiv ,still and i just moved to L.A. 
there is a sweeing pool by the factory "jelfa" , (old "POLFA"),where i was plaing with my friends in 1984 - 1991 when i was 16 i was getting allready
"metanabol" (5mg) for free from my familly ..I have 3 doctors in my familly  :Don't know:  and i was compiting in kick-boxing full contact i had only 3 mnths. to gain 9 kg. so my beautifful ....(member of my familly)..gave me first "metean" a loved it and i started winning ,championschips....any way call me 323 632-7792 i got ****ing containers of omnadren 250 and dont know what to do with it
my [email protected]

Viktor

----------


## freemoyoyo

I heard somewhere that your muscle receptors shut down after 3 weeks. so taking any more is pointless untill you've had a month or so off. I s this true or rubbish ?

----------


## 00stang

Hey guys I want to thank everyone on this site cause your knowledge is priceless. Luckily I read this section before asking for a source. I didn't want to make a bad first impression. I learned patience is the key. Anyway guys keep up the good work. I think I spend more time on this site than my girlfriend.. stay safe

----------


## jmh80

Good Lord, I havnen't been on this site for all that long myself, but we have some dumb ass new people on here. READ BEFORE YOU GO POSTING!

----------


## neils_ten9

great help man....im glad you put that up to steer me in the right direction

----------


## godsgym

great post thanks for the info it really does help...and also as a newbie i want to say i do read up on all the info yall give thanks again...godsgym

----------


## Rogue50

I will be starting a cycle but I'm wondering if i will be overtraining during the cycle. I play hockey everyday and then do some minor sit-ups, pushups etc. with the team, then I hit the gym. Would this be too much? Or is it even better during a cylce to do as much as possible. Thanks for any help

----------


## RW3333

this is a simple read, i know how to do this shizzle now

----------


## Deano2444

Thanx for your help Great info

----------


## Stout1

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## TNT_TUCK

I do enjoy reading, and using the search information. But, I am curious just like any other hard lifter.  :Strong Smiley:  

This is a great topic with a lot of useful information. I as a newbie thank you!  :Big Grin:  

Later,
TNT TUCK

----------


## bigger

hi as you all may already know that Im a newbie, so any thing I shuld know abut, sellers and so on peace out bros!

----------


## MaNofSteeL

> hi as you all may already know that Im a newbie, so any thing I shuld know abut, sellers and so on peace out bros!


what?

----------


## LACBodybuilder

That was a very poorly worded first post. Come back here and try it again.

----------


## manc

sorry guys..i foolishly didnt read up before i started posting..hope i aint offended you fellas

----------


## divinepwr

If only I had read this thread a couple of days ago !!! haha I learned my lesson as well. This IS a really cool forum. All you guys seem cool, and made me feel welcome. Thanks

----------


## graeme87

BUMP it needed to be said.
Graeme

----------


## pelly789

this is a good post too bad no newbies read them although i do all it takes is 10 minutes to get the point on what to do and what not to do lol

----------


## DHew

Wow this helped me a lot. Thanks!

----------


## squatdaddy

Thanks for a good board guys... even if everyone is avoiding my simple question on the Q&A section...grrr...
anyway, one thing to add...
I am a Database Admin for a large college and have a friend that does data forensics on computers as a detective... so a few thoughts about security

There are programs out there that can completely and irreversibly erase a hard drive should the need arise...
check out places like www.mininova.org or other torrent sites and you could probably score one for free
same goes with IP masking
whenever I talk about gear I also go with an encrypted email client such as the free service from
www.cyber-rights.com
in today's age you cannot be to careful when big brother wants to lay down the hammer and build a potential case against you
just my thoughts
cheers

----------


## pwukelekel

Today is my first day as a memeber and I can honestly say that the information on this site is priceless and has in no doubt saved me a lot of trouble that may have resulted in wasting financial resources on unreliable .coms and other unreliable sources. Thank you to all of the experienced people who share their knowledge.

----------


## neardark

Thanks for that thread!

ND

----------


## ThizzKing

Bump! good post

----------


## *Narkissos*

bump

----------


## Ni6tO_

great info

thanks

----------


## bowonly

educated...thanks

----------


## kane17011

Hi I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about the sponsored website at the top of this page and if it is even legit. If so has anyone used their products and are they real?

----------


## shifty_git

you talking about the 'buy steroids ' banner with the pic of the doc?

if so... dont waste ya money - there not real steroids .

----------


## kane17011

Yes that is the site I was refferring to...thanks for the info

----------


## BuffBuffalo

I got a kick out of some people actually hinting and openly asking for sources in this thread. LOL

----------


## FinaZurp

I'm not going to try and read through this whole thing and don't want to have to PM 20 MODs or Vets, so can a MOD or VET only pm me so I can do a source check on a few people. I haven't been on in a while and I know a lot has changed. This would be greatly appreciated. I've been a member on here forever and contributed where I felt I could do some good. Thanks ahead of time.

----------


## deerhunter7608

just joined today good to know the rules ahead of time,i`ll keep reading maybe i`ll learn something.

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## shifty_git

bump

----------


## yellowledbetter

Where is the Forum leader section? The link above is dead I have a ? for a Mod and would like to PM.

Thanks

----------


## Big

> Where is the Forum leader section? The link above is dead I have a ? for a Mod and would like to PM.
> 
> Thanks


You can't pm till 25 posts, just post your question in the "one on one with the staff" section and I will check it from there.

----------


## Hulkster

In my profession, "my look" is very important to my credibility. I also have to gain the respect of 300 lb. athletes on a daily basis. In Jan. 08, my measurements were 6'3 219 with 19% BF. Today I am 223 with 16%. I upped my calories when I was trying to gain muscle, but I'd now like get my BF% down to 12% and continue to gain muscle. Then starting a mass / strength program. I'm a 30+ aged lifter with several years under my belt. I keep it simple - Squat, Bench, Deadlift, and Clean. Run Sprints for conditioning 3 times a week (100's etc.) I'm active right now and consume between 4,000-4,200 calories a day and burn between 4,050- 4,250. When I was trying to gain mass I tried to keep between a 400-800 calorie surplus. That worked for about two months and I started noticing less muscle gain and more fat. Decided to maintain a slight caloric deficit of 50 calories and continue sprinting and lifting heavy to try and lose some fat. It's so hard to gain muscle and lose fat, any suggestions?

----------


## NATE0406

bro you need to start a new thread. take everything you said and start a new thread with it. you will get a lot more replies.

----------


## Hulkster

I seem to be stalled out with muscle gain and losing the fat is taking a really long time. I don't want to lose any muscle, I've worked way to hard to do that.

----------


## Hulkster

How?

----------


## Big

If you have a steroid question, go here and click "new thread"
http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2

----------


## Big

If your question is diet related, workout related, etc. go to the appropriate section and click the new thread button.

----------


## PBMX465

back to the toppp upppp

----------


## White Ghost

bump it-up!

----------


## pikokiwi

this may be dumb... but is mods/mod a moderator? Do they work for the forum? Sorry, if thats really dumb?

----------


## BBronco

im a bit of a noob and this post is great! sticky!!!

----------


## lovbyts

Since this already got bumped and SHOULD be a sticky..... I though it was funny reading through this and seeing how many post from people saying how GREAT this was and all the information on the site but only have 3, 4 or 5 post, since 2006, 2007 and 2008 LOL

I agree this site is great but it just goes to show it's not for everyone.

----------


## bakie

I feel as if my number one hundred post belongs right here... ;P

----------


## biggerguns

Bump.

----------


## Raziel

new member here, thanks to all for the great posts and info =)

----------


## itsallfun

sorry this is guna sounmd really stupid but where is the pm part if i go to top of my screen it says 

welcome, itsallfun
and the date i last logged in thats all. and if i click on my name it tells me i dont have the permisons to view???

----------


## bigtimelifftin

has any one tried d-anabol 25?

----------


## baynethebluepit

I'm in the long line of guys to get beat up on here for running in head first instead of walking in and reading. Yeah there's alot to read but it's good reading. All good things are hard to get but patience does work, hopefully. It's always better to put in six or so weeks of natural working out before you even worry about anything specail, just to get your body used to it, what's the point of getting hurt and not being able to continue going to the gym?

----------


## turborx7s

> I'm in the long line of guys to get beat up on here for running in head first instead of walking in and reading. Yeah there's alot to read but it's good reading. All good things are hard to get but patience does work, hopefully. I*t's always better to put in six or so weeks of natural working out before you even worry about anything specail*, just to get your body used to it, what's the point of getting hurt and not being able to continue going to the gym?



I was thinking more like 2...2 or more years.

----------


## 77715576

> I'm in the long line of guys to get beat up on here for running in head first instead of walking in and reading. Yeah there's alot to read but it's good reading. All good things are hard to get but patience does work, hopefully. It's always better to put in six or so weeks of natural working out before you even worry about anything specail, just to get your body used to it, what's the point of getting hurt and not being able to continue going to the gym?


Waiting six weeks is not being patient and won't teach you a thing about your body. Spend a few years figuring out what makes you grow and what gets you stronger. Build a respectable size and strength base first, and spend less money in the long run.

----------


## Nottingham

Just wanted to introduce myself. 34 year old male, into lifting for about 4 years. 6'2" 220lbs and right now about 20%bf. I was around 15% but I got hit by a car in the beginning of summer and was unable to get out and lift much because of it. Diet is 90% clean with three off the hook cheat days, Thanksgiving, Christmas and valentines day. Otherwise I allow a bite here and there. Never used gear, but interested in short cycles of 2-4 weeks on and 4-6 weeks off. Been sleeking around the boards for a bit while laid up but now decided to join since this place seems to have the best activity. Hoping to make some friends online.

----------


## mach1cobra

I just joined this site and all i can say is wow what a great site. So much info here. I have to admit, like many new members i registered hoping to find a good source but after reading this tread i have a lot of reading to do. hoping to make some good connection eventually. This is a awesome web site..Thanks.

----------


## ucmenow

Pretty badass thread -- I kinda realized this would be the case before I joined...cookie?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SlimJoe

Welcome

----------


## Armykid93

Thanks for the info.

----------


## nc_pi

LoL, I just read this whole thread, good stuff. Up to top!

----------


## ***Atari***

This is my first post and wanted to introduce myself. I'm a male 26 5"11 ~185lbs about 10% bf. I'm from Toronto (Canada). I've been lifting on an off for the past 8 years, but I've been serious for the last 6 months. I joined the forum to learn more about the safe and effective use of steroids ... I've never used gear but I'm considering starting up a cycle soon. If there's some way how I can contribute please let me know, I don't plan on being just another leech on this board. I have a degree in human physiology, been in the military for over 5 years and I currently work in the pharmaceutical industry, so I might be able to help regarding any of those topics. Look forward to learning and sharing my knowledge with all you.

----------


## ark420

i joined this forum just over a month ago and aside from the money and aggravation I've saved by not being scammed by fake sellers, id like to emphasize the health and safety aspect of having had an opportunity to access legitimate and intended steroids that are accompanied by a wealth of information that helped me start off the right way while avoiding many of the pitfalls and associated health risks. big thanks to all contributors and moderators here.

----------


## The Titan99

> This is my first post and wanted to introduce myself. I'm a male 26 5"11 ~185lbs about 10% bf. I'm from Toronto (Canada). I've been lifting on an off for the past 8 years, but I've been serious for the last 6 months. I joined the forum to learn more about the safe and effective use of steroids... I've never used gear but I'm considering starting up a cycle soon. If there's some way how I can contribute please let me know, I don't plan on being just another leech on this board. I have a degree in human physiology, been in the military for over 5 years and I currently work in the pharmaceutical industry, so I might be able to help regarding any of those topics. Look forward to learning and sharing my knowledge with all you.


There is a section at the top of the forum called new members. That's where to introduce yourself. Not by resurrecting a 10 year old thread. Anyhoo, welcome...




> i joined this forum just over a month ago and aside from the money and aggravation I've saved by not being scammed by fake sellers, id like to emphasize the health and safety aspect of having had an opportunity to access legitimate and intended steroids that are accompanied by a wealth of information that helped me start off the right way while avoiding many of the pitfalls and associated health risks. big thanks to all contributors and moderators here.


 Same deal here....

----------


## kaotiktravis

Good to know the rules..... being a newbie myself LOL made some of the mistakes in my very first thread too .... maybe there should be a short quiz to pass on rules before joining? haha but I know now thanks guys for being patient

----------


## lovbyts

> Good to know the rules..... being a newbie myself LOL made some of the mistakes in my very first thread too .... maybe there should be a short quiz to pass on rules before joining? haha but I know now thanks guys for being patient




That would not be a bad idea along with NOT being able to bump a 10 year old thread.  :Frown: 

They ave been suggested before.

----------


## etenn48

Brand new to the site and im overwhelmed by all the info. Been researching for several weeks and some of the confusion is gone now. Ive talked to several experienced people and have a beginner stack figured out. The thing that concerns me is bad gear and scammers. Ill hang around and check things out and continue reading to better educate myself before actually trying a stack. Great site im glad I found it! Don

----------


## elmauro28

I need some help. I just finished a 5 week cycle of deca and test, i want to start another one of test and tren , should i wait a week or two to start with the tren and test or should i begin right away. Thank you.

----------


## Scott Price

Hi. 
My name is Scott (44) I live in Lincolnshire England. 
6ft4 tall and 16 St. Just heading back to a regular gum regime after eight months off with health problems. Am hoping to find a source of support and information here. 
Have had some experience and relative success gear in the past. And am planning another venture in the near future. Am thinking that this time it would be nice to swap thoughts and real experiences with a living group of individuals, as have spent a lot of time researching info online and have read endless copied and pasted steroid profiles on some dubious retail websites. And am thinking that a living breathing community might be a more productive, satisfying and enjoyable experience. 
Hopefully I won't make a fool of myself to often. Have read thru the rules and am going to look thru the q and a section. And spend some time just hanging out and watching till I get a feel for the site. And overcome the challenges of actually using it. And Sissinghurst the controls and mechanics of the site. 
Cheers all
Scott

----------

